# Need help - Doctor V64 not working



## nasune (Mar 31, 2013)

So last week I bought a Doctor V64 without a power supply, and yesterday my replacement power supply came in. So, just when I thought I was all set, it turns out that there's something wrong with it. It'll turn on (well, I can see the CD-rom drive functioning, and after reading the CD it'll give two soft beeps), but it won't give me a signal or respond to button presses (from what I found, pressing play twice should load the first game on the CD).
I tried opening it and reconnect everyhing (just in case of a loose connector), but that didn't do anything.
So, all I can think of are a defective CD-rom drive (which is mostly wishful thinking, because I doubt that a faulty drive would cause the unit to stop giving a signal), that the CD was faulty (in addition to a bad signal), a problem with the BIOS (if so, does anyone know if I can update the BIOS using a computer), or faulty hardware (which I hope to god is not the case).

But yeah, can anyone tell me just what the most likely cause is? (I'd be very grateful, and even more grateful if it's something I can fix).


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 31, 2013)

It sounds like you have eliminated the most likely suspects... 

My best recommendation is to replace the CD drive like you want too, check the RAM stick.... (this one could be tough as hell to find a replacement....) hmmm does the Dr 64 have a stick of RAM in it? I could swear it does. 

After that take the whole thing apart as far as you can and deep clean everything. If you see any bad caps or cold solder connections you might replace those and tack everything down... put back together and see if it fires up.

My teacher in school (Electronics class) said "If it's broke you can't break it..."


----------



## nasune (Apr 5, 2013)

So I opened it up and cleaned it, and still nothing. I can't really tell a good connection from a cold solder connection so I took some pictures of the main board.Can anyone take a look at them and tell me if they can see something wrong with it (I apologize for the way the pics have been uploaded, but they were continuously resized if done any other way)


----------



## nasune (Apr 17, 2013)

Well after searching/asking around some more, it appears that my bios might be at fault. Fortunately, my unit has a detachable EPROM (well, I believe it's detachable), so it's not as disastrous as it could have been. I just have to get me a programmer and I can try it (which will probably not happen for a while, seeing as I just spent 150 bucks on a boxed (and japanese) Sega Saturn with Nocturne in the Moonlight. Still, it was worth it. Especially when you consider the fact that they accidentally sent me a PSVita with 4GB memorycard and Gravity Rush too).


----------



## fishfash (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, were you able to fix the issue? I have the exact same problem, no video or response from the keyboard.

CD-ROM fires up and can read CD's, I have flashed the bios with a programmer.

Thanks.


----------



## Usman786 (Aug 8, 2014)

I had same issue with my Doctor where the light on cd would flash but no picture.

Check the power supply is 12v and 5v 2A.

I was using one that was 1.5A which didn't work.

In the end I bought a HDD power supply molex from eBay £3.99, cut the original V64 power supply cable (s-video end) and connected it using a molex connector from an old pc to the Hdd power supply. 

I only did this yesterday so any questions please ask.

Usman786


----------



## Usman786 (Aug 8, 2014)

fishfash said:


> Hi, were you able to fix the issue? I have the exact same problem, no video or response from the keyboard.
> 
> CD-ROM fires up and can read CD's, I have flashed the bios with a programmer.
> 
> Thanks.



Which Bios version did you use?
I want to upgrade my bios via CD?

Usman786


----------



## nasune (Aug 9, 2014)

Usman786 said:


> Which Bios version did you use?
> I want to upgrade my bios via CD?
> 
> Usman786


I'm sorry to say that I couldn't get it to work (I have managed to track down an official power supply though, so that's not the issue). The problem is that my programmer turned out to be a piece of crap. I'd have to buy another programmer, which would set me back about 100 euro's. That'd cost about the same as an Everdrive 64, so I'd probably just get that for the convenience. Sorry that I couldn't help


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Sep 3, 2014)

They were always unreliable machines, even back in the 90's. I would have gone for a z64 - much better machine. Mine still works 16 years on.


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 14, 2014)

On this website you can find some help/info:
http://www.tototek.com/store/index.php


----------



## DSAndi (Oct 4, 2014)

Afaik the Soctor V64 was a bad choice even back then. The RAM was special so you could not just use regular Edo Ram.
I also think you had to have a connector between N64 and V64. That can also have issues.

Dont know about Mr. Backup / Z64. Using Zip Discs and blocking cooling slots of the N64 seemed not really great. Beside that it also had issues later with bootemulators.

I still have a CD64 plus that works flawless still. Has a lot more to offer then any other copier back then. Aside from that you can flash Bios with CD or programmer.
Memory used was regular EDO Ram so you could upgrade it to 32 MB or even replace it easy. Nowadays it should also be hard to find cheap Edo Ram thought.

I did buy me a ED64plus some time ago. If you want to play games on N64 its ok. If you want cheats, backup your real carts, Rom hacking, Savefile backup and other stuff you wont get that on the ED64plus.

I also still have that crap Dr.V64jr 512.


----------

